# walk out basement



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Now connect the dots. Is moisture in the slab still the issue it would be if the entire room were subterranean?* 
Any concrete walls or floors that is in contact with earth can have moisture.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Depends more on the outside grading. Slope away from house = good thing.

Rip


----------



## doctnj (Feb 27, 2007)

*basement*

What I was referring to about connecting the dots is the basic slope of the side yards from top of front wall to bottom of back. The slab and walls seem quite dry. I was just wanting some basic information about moisture in this type of basement vs. entire underground basement. It is a new construction that I have not moved into yet and am just doing some planning right now.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

It's really hard to tell sitting out here in the cheep seats...too many variable. 

Chances are yes it will be better....howerver it all depends on the construction methods used...i.e. is there a vapor barrier under the slab? is there insulation on the exterior of the basement below grade? was water proofing installed? is there or has there been small damp cracks showing up anywhwere? is there a sump pit? does it run? if so, how much?

Either construction method can be dry IF built right.

Rip


----------



## doctnj (Feb 27, 2007)

*floor*

Well the walls here are exterior walls on the walk out side are insulated. On the side to the right on the first picture shows a non insulated concrete wall which is partly below ground. I am planning on framing the exterior walls like the interior walls, placing a vapor barrior after insulating and hanging dry wall. There is no sump and therefor no pump. I will include an exterior photo and a second interior photo if not in this post then in following posts. I will post the out side back in the next post.


----------



## doctnj (Feb 27, 2007)

*floor*

Here is the back of the house for an idea on the grade of things.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice house.

With out being there...but seeing that you have a lot of rocks and decent grade, it would appear the soil is pretty well drained. While the grade has a lot to do with water issues, much of the water problems happen when soils have limited ability to move water below grade.

There is a resource that in many places is seldom used by home owners, more so by farmers. Each county in the nation has a USDA service center that has a soil survey for your area. You might want to enquire about obtaining a copy and see what the soil profile report says for your area. Much of the data is available on line, I don't recall off hand where...but if you would send a private message I'd be glad to help locate it for you.

Off topic -- did the electrician really run the electrical lines below the joists? (pict 2). Man that's going to be a pain to rock.

Rip


----------



## doctnj (Feb 27, 2007)

*basement*

yeah, well the entire back yard slopes quite a bit down hill to a creek bottom several hundred feet below. 

As for the wiring. It is one of the things that make you scratch your head. There was a lot of "things" below the joists. It was explained to me that it was planned for a 'drop' ceiling. Well that would certainly work although I would rather sheet rock it in. I am playing with several ideas including re-running the electrical the way it should have been. But, I have a main drain, that is below the joist in the back rooms. It is a rather large drain that could have at least been routed against the wall. I plan on scratching my head on that one for a while. A drop ceiling may indeed be in my future because I cant quite figure out the transition between drop an non drop that will look very good. Slightly less than ideal situation in the basement but also one of the items that helped keep the price down. 

Now, what to do with it?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

The drain, is it the one in the picture or a different one? I don't like dropped ceilings either...just don't look as nice. I'd re-route the elec...but what a PITA.

Where are you located? The soil profile could help with the sometime changing soil types around creeks and streams.


----------



## doctnj (Feb 27, 2007)

*basement*

well that down pipe is the drain going below grade but there is a horizontal component that is hidden from view behind the main h/ac duct which also is behind that stud wall below the joists. There are many areas where the duct work zigs and zags below the joists as in the pic with the double doors.


----------

